# Unicorn Mantis Adults (Video) Plus Headless Male!



## Precarious (Feb 16, 2011)

Adult Female

Does her little dance. She may look innocent but she already ate one of her mates.


----------



## Precarious (Feb 16, 2011)

Headless Male!

This male got chomped by the female. She ate his head and both raptor claws, and on the day before Valentine's Day! As you can see his body is still very much alive and four days later it's still going strong. The body walks, searches for footholds and balances itself even without a head. This goes a long way in validating the idea that movement is learned by limbs rather than centrally in the brain. The brain may still be the center of consciousness that directs limbs to act on command, but memory of the intricacies of motion may belong to the limbs alone.

Do you type or perform other complex tasks without conscious thought? That may be because your hands have learned how to reach for each key and merely act on your brain's desire to strike that key, without the need to look at it or tell the hand how to make it happen.

Music by Precarious :walkman:


----------



## packer43064 (Feb 16, 2011)

Umm I may have nightmares because of the second video. That's like total alien music...wow though!


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Feb 16, 2011)

The headless unicorn is amazing, it moves very normal and has good balance, freak'n amazing!!!!


----------



## animalexplorer (Feb 17, 2011)

Wow! That is incredible! The female must have the power to possess the victims body once the head is removed. I'm thinking Queen's soundtrack to the movie Highlander 'Don't Loose Your Head'. "It is the quickening! Don't lose your head!" Anyway really cool and eerie video.


----------



## Precarious (Feb 17, 2011)

I've gotta tell ya, if someone told me about this I would think they were exaggerating. Yet here it is. Just had to document it. Sad but extremely interesting.

Do a search for "Mike the Headless Chicken" to read about a chicken that survived for 18 months without a head.

Life Magazine did a spread on him:

http://www.life.com/image/50866530/in-gallery/26932#index/0


----------



## warpdrive (Feb 17, 2011)

great videos as always bro.

Harry


----------



## Slinkytreekreeper (Feb 17, 2011)

Woah due, that's amazingly gross and interesting. I'm guessing he will just keel over when he is starved but that is quite something. I presumed a couple hours would be the limit. Thanks for posting


----------



## Mex_Ghost (Feb 17, 2011)

very very interesting videos, thanks for sharing!!!!!

saludos


----------



## more_rayne (Feb 17, 2011)

Wow, it can walk with no head, too awesome.


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Feb 17, 2011)

I did read somewhere that they have a simple brain like organ in there abdomen that carries out simple motor skills in the event the Queen says"OFF WITH HIS HEAD" and this is proof that it's a reality.

let us know how long he ghost walks. maybe this where the Idea of Zombies comes from? :lol:


----------



## Precarious (Feb 17, 2011)

angelofdeathzz said:


> let us know how long he ghost walks. maybe this where the Idea of Zombies comes from? :lol:


He's slowed down a little today, but still just as functional as in the video.

I think KitKat39 had a video of something similar, but I can't remember.


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Feb 17, 2011)

Wait a minute did you photoshop his head off??? you had me going for a whlie there... :tt2: :lol: (kidding-joke)


----------



## cuervo (Feb 17, 2011)

Wow that is the craziest thing i ever seen, now i'am really going to be afraid of the dark


----------



## Katnapper (Feb 18, 2011)

Nice videos.  It's not the headless male that scares me... it's the hair on the backs of your fingers.


----------



## Precarious (Feb 18, 2011)

Katnapper said:


> Nice videos.  It's not the headless male that scares me... it's the hair on the backs of your fingers.


Us apes are all hairy. At least I pick the fleas off first. :no:


----------



## Katnapper (Feb 18, 2011)

I'd overcome my finger hair fears, and even dodge fleas to see this beautiful species! They're definitely one of my very favorites.  You've got some nice specimens there.


----------



## cuervo (Feb 18, 2011)

Katnapper said:


> Nice videos.  It's not the headless male that scares me... it's the hair on the backs of your fingers.


----------



## LauraMG (Feb 19, 2011)

She's a brutal cold blooded killer with gorgeous wings and eyes!


----------



## Slinkytreekreeper (Feb 28, 2011)

Is it still going?


----------



## Precarious (Feb 28, 2011)

Slinkytreekreeper said:


> Is it still going?


Lasted almost a week then faded away.


----------



## infinite213 (Feb 28, 2011)

That headless dude is amazing, I wonder if it could get food and water in his stomach maybe it would last longer.

I am really diggin' the music on the first video, have you made a CD yet?


----------



## Precarious (Feb 28, 2011)

gio said:


> That headless dude is amazing, I wonder if it could get food and water in his stomach maybe it would last longer.
> 
> I am really diggin' the music on the first video, have you made a CD yet?


I was putting drops of water on the hole several times a day and sometimes it seemed it was actually drinking it.

Thanks, the track is Desolate Beauty. Music production has pretty much come to a halt as I focus on visual arts, but I'll switch back at some point. The only 'music' I've done recently are the simple ambient beds I use for most of the videos. Every now and then I use a real song, like the first video. I have enough material now for several releases. It's just a matter of finishing tracks finalizing mixes.


----------



## Precarious (Feb 28, 2011)

... DELETED Duplicate ...


----------

